# leave it to the beaver



## spoker (Feb 18, 2019)

old photo from leave it to beaver,schwinn with chrome springer,high flange front hub,high bars and a s seat,they modified bikes even back then


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2019)

bottom of basket brackets hooked on weird,i cant blow pics up,almost looks like tape


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2019)

Golly gee whiz Larry this sure is a sweet bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 18, 2019)

Before duct tape there was electrical tape. The history of easy fixes on display.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 18, 2019)

I remember that episode. I love watching those old TV shows and try to guess the make/model when I see them. Andy Griffith was another good one(one episode had a spoiled rich kid got his bike taken away). Bikes of all kinds. Brady Bunch was good too. Especially for muscle bikes! Good stuff!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I remember that episode. I love watching those old TV shows and try to guess the make/model when I see them. Andy Griffith was another good one(one episode had a spoiled rich kid got his bike taken away). Bikes of all kinds. Brady Bunch was good too. Especially for muscle bikes! Good stuff!




In another episode of Andy Griffith Opie is given a new bike because he makes straight A's.  Then it's revealed that Miss Crump posted the grades wrong and Opie won't ride his new bike.  You can never see enough of it at one time to I D the bike.


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2019)

one episode he had a black and white monark with dual lites,there was one with barney ridding a corvette,r think the kids bike that andy took away was the monark


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 18, 2019)

Spoker & Rivnut, you are right! Hardly ever clear or close enough to identify. That's part if the fun! I think I've seen a pic of Barney with the Corvette. Maybe here on the Cabe in the thread of Original Pictures. I was thinking the brat got his Monark revoked as well(best you can tell). The kid's dad sold it for being a little snot!! Good lesson in consequences and repercussions.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 18, 2019)

spoker said:


> old photo from leave it to beaver,schwinn with chrome springer,high flange front hub,high bars and a s seat,they modified bikes even back thenView attachment 951246




I also remember thinking "Check out Lumpy the hipster with his tall stem and butterfly bars!" when I saw that episode.


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2019)

check it out!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah, I've posted that pic of the Beav and Larry a few times on the Cabe. Ah...the good old days. I bought the box set of DVD's for "Leave it to Beaver" and my G/F and I watched them all with sheer delight. Now we are watching "My Three Sons".  Good clean fun. It's fun to see some of the old bikes in the shows.


----------



## kreika (Feb 18, 2019)

My wife was watching this Netflix series Man in the high castle. It’s set in the late 50’s early 60’s I think. I spotted a few vintage bikes in the background during city shoots. Cool


----------



## Nashman (Feb 18, 2019)

spoker said:


> check it out!



That is soooooo  GOOD.  Spoiled brats have been around forever I guess?  Ha!! No more woodsheds though...hmmnn?


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2019)

Nashman said:


> That is soooooo  GOOD.  Spoiled brats have been around forever I guess?  Ha!! No more woodsheds though...hmmnn?



Youre right...back then you see what  " entitled attitude" got ya. Now a days , some people would be mortified by disciplining the "Old fashion woodshed" method. 
Then you have these idiot "child experts" who have written books on the subject and never had a child.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2019)

Schwinn HD probably a Wasp. circa 1963? due to bars. Larry was Hefty! Just like me at 10-11


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 951772



HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 19, 2019)

I've always been a Outdoorsman,  everytime I see the Title of this thread , I think 
" Save a Tree eat a Beaver " !


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2019)

June, "Ward, you were a little hard on the beaver last night"


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 23, 2019)

One of my favorite shows ever , i love Larry & the beaver


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2019)

You can't forget  Ken Osmond's role as Eddie Haskell.



LAPD motorcycle officer Ken Osmond . He joined the force in 1970 . September of 1980 he was shot three times by a car thief . Officer Osmond retired in 1988


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 23, 2019)

Bike that the kid was riding on the sidewalk in the video is an AMF, had the star sprocket.


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2019)

Remember this episide , where Beaver lets this kid take his new bike for a spin around the block? Yep , you guessed it the kid never returns .
Mr Clever is angry the the Beaver was so irresponsible.  The police officer shows up to take the report and request to see the registration paperwork.
Guess what Ward forgot to do?:eek:


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2019)

Leave it to Beaver is on every morning out this way,


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 24, 2019)

I gave up cable years ago, before having to buy a digital converter when they switched from analog broadcast. I get MeTV, AntennaTV and this TV which play all the old TV shows. Andy Griffith, Father Knows Best, Brady Bunch, Leave it to Beaver, etc. Fun watching for old bikes in old TV and movies. (MeTV website sells awesome t-shirts!)


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 24, 2019)

LOL, "I wouldn't be touching it."

Yet back to Larry's taped basket, handle  bars, springer fork and Stem/Goose neck. That's the full set up on what would otherwise be customized parts added to hold cloth bags for a paper route.

In this scene though, Paper route wasn't the topic hence, a quick tape job ( Movie magic) on a prop (Bicycle)  for the basket. Not a paper route bike today, [that scene[. .
Like Peewe's bike, it's a prop (property) and could appear in any episode for multiple uses.

The Los Angles times, The only profitable paper route a kid could have. (there were long wait periods and tough requirements  to get one carrying LA times. )  in Los Angles region, which also happens to be where it's filmed, news paper delivery bags were two bags hung from each side of handle bar. The Sting-Ray's bars were also well suited to carry the two bags.

The tall goose neck and riser handle bar helped to keep the bags from hitting the  fender and tire.

Larry's riding a heavy duty Wasp, (best news boy bike)  set up with the latest social or tech features just about every delivery boy in Los Angles would, save multiple gearing,  could want. The bike that Tim the tool man, had he bought one for his boy. Or a boy who'd saved up for it, A Wasp set up like that would be the best for the business. Moreover, Certainly what a Schwinn franchise would pitch in a sale for a news paper delivery bike. .  All of the goodies.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 24, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Schwinn HD probably a Wasp. circa 1963? due to bars. Larry was Hefty! Just like me at 10-11



That's what I was thinking, looks like my 52 HD Wasp except for the saddle, bars, and basket and mine was the earlier style springer.


----------

